# 2 murders, 2 assaults, 500 stolen items of women's underwear: Canadian pilot becomes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

2 murders, 2 assaults, 500 stolen items of women's underwear: Canadian pilot becomes suspect

TORONTO (AP) - As Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip waved to the crowd after a 2005 visit, a tall, fit officer stood next to them. He saluted the royal couple, and flew them home to Britain.
Now that same elite Canadian pilot, Colonel Russell Williams, stands charged with the murder of two women, the sexual assault of two others and 82 break-ins, during which he often stole women's panties.
The charges have shocked a country, hurt soldiers' morale and prompted fears that the commander of Canada's most high-profile military base and the man who once flew Canadian prime ministers could be a serial killer.
"It's unprecedented. I've never ever heard of anybody, particularly at that level, being charged with something like that. It's unheard of," said retired Major Greg McQuaid, who wrote reports that got Williams promoted early. "It just doesn't equate."
Williams worked under McQuaid as a flight instructor at a Canadian Forces flying school in Manitoba from 1990 to 1992. He seemed to have it all, McQuaid said: He was educated, smart, had money and was apparently in a stable marriage.

FOXNews.com - 2 murders, 2 assaults, 500 stolen items of women's underwear: Canadian pilot becomes suspect


----------

